# Giving Birth At Home



## Nox (Oct 31, 2007)

Has anyone here thought of giving birth at home as opposed to the hospital? Are there any women here who have actually done it? What was your experience like, and would you do it that way again?

What are your thoughts on this?

I have been able to watch a few home-births and I have come to a decision that when the time comes for bearing children, if my health permits it, I will do it at home and not in the hospital.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 31, 2007)

I am going to give birth in a hospital just because i plan want to get a sufficient amount of medication. No pain at all.


----------



## KellyB (Nov 1, 2007)

I think that home births are wonderful if that's what parents want. I know women have had babies for thousands of years without narcotics but we have choices now. Not that birth with narcs or an epidural is pleasant.......it's just that we are fortunate enough to have options.


----------



## han (Nov 1, 2007)

i dont think i would want a home birth, just because i would like to have peace of mind that if something were to go wrong im in a hospital, things can go wrong the last minute even if you are healthy, in the hospital they hook you up to a monitor to know whats going on with the baby, heart beat ect sometimes woman have to have emergency c section if the delivery is takeing to long, cause it could put stress on baby.

my friend had a home birth and everything went well but she did say if she had it to do again she would choose the hospital.

another reason i like birthing in the hospital is because i like the option of baby being in the nursery if i want to sleep cause once you come home no more sleep lol

also they run test on baby to make sure baby is healthy, also if you have a boy and choose to have him circumcised then its done the next day before you leave, imo its just more convient to have mom and baby checked and taken care of in the hospital than have to leave right after a birth.


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 1, 2007)

i think a home birth sounds amazing, but i know i could never try one. I had my first child a year and a half ago, and a lot of things that could go wrong did. my contractions were way more painful than normal (according to the doctor.. i mean i knew they were almost unbearable... but the doc said it was worse than normal.) the baby's heart rate suddenly dropped so I needed an emergency c-section. it ended up being a life-saving idea, because the cord was wrapped around my son's neck. scariest few minutes ever. I had an amazing doctor... I don't know, I just think I'd feel safer in the hospital.


----------



## jessiej78 (Nov 1, 2007)

I do see how this would be appealing to a lot of women. I just don't think I would feel comfortable doing it myself for the same reasons everyone else said.


----------



## devasma (Nov 2, 2007)

If I were going to have another child, I would definitely have a homebirth with a midwife.

Statistically, midwives have lower rates of all complications, including infant and maternal death, episiotomies, c-sections, forceps, etc. Unfortunately, most women don't realize that medical interventions during labour (pitocin, epidurals, etc) dramatically increase the likelihood of things such as c-sections and forceps.

I'm planning on going to school to be a midwife, so I'm a bit biased




However, there are a lot of statistics to back up the benefits of unmedicalized birth.

"Among developed countries, the World Health Organization reports, 29 have better infant mortality rates than the United States, including Slovenia and Cuba, and 41 have better maternal mortality rates.

Why are women in the United States more likely to die from childbirth than their peers in other industrialized countries? The rising rates of medical intervention and surgery in birth and their attendant risks are a big part of the answer."

I'm not allowed to post links yet, the above is from an article by Manda Aufochs Gillespie and Mariya Strauss, and was posted on AlterNet.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 2, 2007)

I think the idea of a home birth sound quite lovely. However, the reality is complications can occur that even the OB/GYN can't forsee prior to the delivery.

I gave birth to a 10lb 11 oz baby boy by cesairian. Two days before I delivered, the ultrasound tech told my doctor that my son was 7.5 lb.

Now tell me how that goof up occured?

I have heard that countless women through out the ages have had home births. But if they had the opportunity to have a safe, painfree delivery with

a surgical unit available in case anything went wrong, do you think any of them would have traded positions?

As well, babies were smaller in prior times. I didn't deliver vaginally but I can only guess that a 5 lb baby is easier to deliver than a 8+ lb baby.

One last thing to consider - a few months ago, a baby that was home delivered had died in Ontario. The qualified mid wife felt a hospital visit was not required even though the baby was in distress. Last time I heard, this whole situation and the mid wife were under investigation.

Not sure about this so I'm just posing a question:

Even if the mother choses to home birth, doesn't she and the baby still have to go to the hospital right after the birth to be examined by doctor(s)?

If this is true, why not have the delivery in the hospital where a doctor is already available?


----------



## Lia (Nov 2, 2007)

OK , the point of view of a person who studied the birth:

90% of the time is okay to give birth anywhere, anyway you want - the kid will be in position , it'll be fine, it'll be quick and easy - damn, the brazilian native women used to give birth alone , and they would cut the umbilical cord with their teeth. So giving birth at home is okay, is comfy for the woman, she won't have to move, it'll be her home, she'll have all the attention of the world.

The problem is the 10%. It's not that difficult to give birth to a kid on a pelvic position. But when , pardon my french, s**t happens, you need a doctor. And most of the time the s**t only stinks when it's too late





And what if the kid starts suffering because the deliver is too long and inhale the meconium? Or if the kid isn't breathing? Will the home of the woman have EVERYTHING that the person (that on a hospital is a pediatrician) that will do the ressucitation needs? And will that person be correctly trained to even intubate the kid if he/she needs? When dealing with a kid without proper oxygenation EVERY SECOND COUNTS; 1 minute can be the difference between a normal kid and a kid with cerebal palsy.

I think that the person that will perform the birth at home have to have all the equipment he/she will need to treat the kid if something happens - that means oxygen, laryngoscope, balloon, iv lines, drugs like adrenalin, atropin,

experience on doing an iv line on the umbilical cord, aspiration systems to clean the throat of a kid that inhales meconium... And many other stuff that i don't remember right now the names in english. And he/she has to be proper trained to use EVERYTHING.

And what if the uterus of the woman doesn't contract immediately after birth?

It's a fact that a lot of doctors don't perform vaginal births because it's not scheduled , it can take a long time and yadda yadda. But then,* sometimes* you _need_ the hospital.

And one thing that you have to forsee when it comes to infant/mother deaths on USA - you have a lot of immigrants that are poorly treated, with virtually no access to health care - so i imagine that makes some into account of why USA have higher mortality rates than other developed countries

These are only my thoughts - if you wanna have a home birth, it's totally okay. 90% of the girls will be lucky and won't have any kind of problems - which is a blessing. But be prepared to run if something happens, because minutes can mean the death of the mom or the kid.


----------



## devasma (Nov 3, 2007)

Midwives are trained to deal with complications. This is what they do. They are trained to treat women who are healthy, have no risk factors, etc. If the woman has medical conditions that could cause problems (ie: gestational diabetes) than the midwife will provide different care than they would for someone without these issues. If there is a problem during a homebirth, midwives are trained on how to deal with it. They call ambulances if necesary, they know infant resucitation, etc. Homebirth does not = giving birth at home with no help, on the floor, completely unmedicated.

If the uterus doesn't contract properly after birth- the woman would go to a hospital. Although, for the record, this rarely happens, and when it does it is sometimes caused by medications given to women during labour. Also, nipple stimulation (getting the baby to nurse as soon after birth as possible) helps the uterus to contract the way it is supposed to.

The majority of babies born at home are born without any problems at all. Occasionally babies do die after homebirths. Keep in mind that they die in hospitals too. And no, you don't have to go to a hospital after a homebirth. Midwives are completely trained to assess infant and maternal health after birth. They also (at least in Ontario) make home visits numerous times in the weeks after birth. And they are on call 24 hours a day if you have any problems or questions.

The US has a higher infant and maternal death rate due to a number of reasons, including poor health care for immigrants. However, studies have shown that the increasing rates of medical interventions during labour and childbirth have also contributed.

I'm not trying to cause an argument, mainly presenting facts that most people aren't aware of. These are not things that only extremists believe. There are many studies to show all of these things. Midwives and homebirth are the norm in many countries, including Australia, the Netherlands, etc, and statistically, it is safer than medicalized hospital birth.


----------



## Lia (Nov 3, 2007)

It's true - but there are times that mom is 100% normal but something goes wrong - like with one of the ladies, whose son had his cord wrapped around the neck.

I understand that giving birth at home doesn't mean being unassisted. And i know that medicated birth is something that can be unsafe - my brother, that would be my mom's first kid died because of the anaesthesia given to my mom - the birth slowed, bro entered in suffering and aspired meconium. And it was 23 years ago on a hospital that wasn't that reliable, so he died of pneumonia.

What i think it's not really right is that some people (i'm not telling you - because you seem to understand what you're talking of - and unfortunately i live in the country that has the highest c-section rates of the ENTIRE world) 'demonize' the doctors and the pain medications, when it's not like that. *Everything has its pros and cons, *and it's the patient option , in the end, what she wants to do.

What i always say to my fellow colleagues of university (i'm a med student): *i think you have to show the facts to the patient and show the pros and the cons . It's his/her life, and he/she has the right to choose - and if it doesn't agree with your opinion, respect, but don't go trying to change their minds just because you think your option is the best option. And if you don't agree and don't wanna comply with the choice that he/she made, tell the patient and say you no longer can treat him/her. *


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 3, 2007)

I couldn't imagine giving birth at home....phones ringing, dogs licking my feet, BF watching the Playboy channel while I scream...just kidding. I would rather be in a Hospital...the "What if" factor freaks me out. I couldn't live with myself if I chose home birth and something did go wrong and I couldn't get care. Also...I live about 20 minutes from the nearest hospital. That is too far!!


----------



## Nox (Nov 3, 2007)

I am already dead set upon giving birth at home (if mine and baby's health allows). I am not afraid of it, even though a doctor of mine tried to shame me for it when I brought it up.





I am planning way in advance, and I already know who my mid-wife -AND- my doula is going to be, they both have excellent track records and have delivered some of my friend's babies. My mother, who is also a doctor will be there on stand-by, as is my oldest sister who is a pre-med student, it would be good experience for her.

I would like the comfort and luxury of my own home. I've been able to witness a few of these kind of birthing options, and by far, the benefits to me outweigh the negative. Primarily, what I am concerned with is the position that the hospital have the women lay in that is most convenient for them, not what is most natural for birthing, and this causes a lot of unnecessary discomfort. I certainly want to be upright when I am dropping out a baby, not on my back, nature did not design the canal to operate best that way.

Now, birthing at home does not mean that you _never_ go to the hospital. Some ladies go in right when their labor starts to have things checked and get the green light to go from the obstetrician. Then there are less surprises.

I just think that after miscarrying this recent pregnancy, that maybe it's _not_ too soon to start thinking about these things.


----------



## devasma (Nov 3, 2007)

I definitely don't agree with demonizing doctors, but I also don't think that doctors always have the woman's best interest in mind. Unfortunately, woman are often not given all the resources she needs to make informed decisions. Epidurals can lead to serious problems, and yet it is becoming the norm for women to have one.

And as for the cord being around the neck - this occurs quite frequently, and is rarely a problem.

Ultimately, the woman should give birth where she is most comfortable. Labour is more likely to go smoothly with no problems if the woman is relaxed and comfortable. (If, that is, it is possible to be relaxed and comfortable during labour!)


----------



## Lia (Nov 3, 2007)

That's true - and unfortunately, doctors around the world are losing the habit of talking with their patients. Not only talking, but physically examining the patient (House is a great example of that - they do thousands of exams, but don't touch the patient, and when they discover is because of a simple thing that would get noticed quicker on an exam).

If you don't explain that something might go wrong (like an appendicitis - it's one of the simplest surgeries - there's always the risk of sepsis or any other complication) if it goes, the person will sue you. And then they wonder why there's so many people sueing doctors.

Like my professor says: if you talk with your patient, it'll be alright. And don't go trying to get money fast, because it'll backfire on you.


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 4, 2007)

birth at home??? no no way!!!!!! i need my med's!!!!! lol... plus those 2 days ur there at the hospital are the best! they feed u, u can go to classes and better yet.. they watch the baby over night!!!! lol....i will never pass that up esp after giving birth to a human being u need ur rest lol!


----------



## yummy411 (Nov 4, 2007)

yay! good deal! my lactation consultant birthed 7 of her 8 children at home. a great option for those wanting the serenity and comfort of home. my sister had my nephew at a birthing center. out of all the options (i had my son in a hospital) i would do the hospital again, just for convenience (paper work, first hospital visit, etc taken care of at the hospital). when my sister did the birthing center option, she had added work and stress after her comforting and open experience of labor and delivery. she had to get all the paperwork in order and get the circumcision scheduled which was labor in and of itself. my experience in the hospital was pleasant, i would just be sure to have a more detailed birthing plan. i loved having the baby being taken away for a few hours (while with me for a very long time) so that i can rest, but he could still be taken care of. i had probs nursing, so it was comforting to have help there and knowing that he was okay and fed when i didn't know what to do or felt up to it. it seems that most women on the second baby didn't like the hospital and opted to leave after one night, but i'll wait until i get to that bridge to cross it =) good luck!!!


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 4, 2007)

Both of these sum up how I feel! Had I not been in a hospitol when my first son was born, he would not be alive today. I also really like being in a hospitol and getting taken care of! It's fun!

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i dont think i would want a home birth, just because i would like to have peace of mind that if something were to go wrong im in a hospital, things can go wrong the last minute even if you are healthy, in the hospital they hook you up to a monitor to know whats going on with the baby, heart beat ect sometimes woman have to have emergency c section if the delivery is takeing to long, cause it could put stress on baby.my friend had a home birth and everything went well but she did say if she had it to do again she would choose the hospital.

another reason i like birthing in the hospital is because i like the option of baby being in the nursery if i want to sleep cause once you come home no more sleep lol

also they run test on baby to make sure baby is healthy, also if you have a boy and choose to have him circumcised then its done the next day before you leave, imo its just more convient to have mom and baby checked and taken care of in the hospital than have to leave right after a birth.

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif birth at home??? no no way!!!!!! i need my med's!!!!! lol... plus those 2 days ur there at the hospital are the best! they feed u, u can go to classes and better yet.. they watch the baby over night!!!! lol....i will never pass that up esp after giving birth to a human being u need ur rest lol!


----------



## meg1959 (Nov 5, 2007)

Before I went to nursing school, and had kids, I thought giving birth at home sounded like a good option.

BUT

Labor and delivery are considered a critical care area (like an ICU) for a reason. When complications happen, they happen fast and a 911 call is not fast enough.

Both of my pregnancies were "normal," I was young and healthy (25 and 26 yrs). Both times I went into the hospital and gave birth without any pain med or anesthesia. Quick, no muss, no fuss births.

10 minutes after 1st birth....hemorrhage that caused me to stay 2 extra days in the hospital because I was so weak, I could barely stand. It was caused by uterine atony, which is not an uncommon problem.

20 mintes after birth #2....hemorrhage caused by a completely different reason that #1 (we were prepared for that).....6 hours, 8 blood transfusions (plus platelets and volume expanders and the "Sacrament of the Sick" of the Catholic Church) later, I woke up in the ICU, intubated, attached to a ventilator, hands tied down. Scary does not begin to describe it.

The cause of my 2nd hemorrhage is one in a million (it was caused by an amniotic fluid embolis which lead to disseminated intravascular coagulation). But do you really want to take that kind of chance?

With the option of a med-free, anesthesia-free, mid-wife delivery in a birthing room, in a hospital, I can't imagine why anyone would decide to stay home.

I wish you a quick delivery and a beautiful baby!


----------



## Nick007 (Nov 5, 2007)

My baby and I were totally healthy, no complications at all. Up until I pushed him out and He had to be rushed to NICU. No signs were present during the delivery that he was going to have problems. I'd be scared. If it wasn't for the hospital he might not have made it. They literally took him out and rushed him to intensive care, I never even got to hold him. There were no signs to give us any warnings.


----------



## lummerz (Nov 5, 2007)

home births are WONDERFUL! but..there are a couple things to keep in mind...if the baby is a breech or something happens that is out of your control..don't do it.

unless you live minutes away from the hospital and you have the support there and don't have to worry about going down flights of stairs..i'd say..have it at home.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Nov 17, 2007)

I had my daughter Makayla in the hospital (over 5 years ago) and I will never, ever do that again. No wonder there are so many c-sections...the nurses hounded me about an epi...they hounded me about being "more quiet" (WTF? I'm in LABOR)...constantly poking and prodding me. It was not something I would ever do again. I was induced with pitocin and still had a drug-free, epi-free, fully vaginal/natural delivery. It was hard...and the nurses and doctors did not make it any easier.

I had my son at home. My midwife just let me be. She didn't say one word to me. If she had a question about something, she asked my husband (usually it was about how labor was progressing...the signs, etc). Other than that, she would quietly sneak in, listen to baby's heartbeat and then sneak out again. When I wanted to start pushing and it was too early, she gave me alternative positions to take the pressure off of the cervix (they didn't do this at the hospital...they just told me to not push). 30 minutes later, my son was born and she let me deliver in whatever way I wanted to. At the hospital, they made me lay on my back and push (not effective).

With my new baby (due in June) I'll be delivering at home, again. It's the perfect temperature, I don't have to worry about any "super germs" and I have more control over what happens. I'm not worried about complications. I have every faith in my midwife and know that everything will work out just fine.

Originally Posted by *lummerz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif home births are WONDERFUL! but..there are a couple things to keep in mind...if the baby is a breech or something happens that is out of your control..don't do it. unless you live minutes away from the hospital and you have the support there and don't have to worry about going down flights of stairs..i'd say..have it at home.

This is actually not true (about breech babies). Skilled midwives are actually good at delivering breech babies or getting them to turn. I have heard of less complications with my friends having their kids at home than my friends who have their kids in the hospital. In fact, all of my friends who've had their kids in the hospital have ended up having c-sections (that's about 10 of them). I have 15 friends who've had their kids at home, and not one of them have had a problem...including me.
I have a friend who's baby was breech and they told her that they couldn't deliver the baby and had to do a c-section. I have another friend who's baby was breech (with a homebirth midwife) and through a few simple techniques (and time/patience) got the baby to turn. Why don't doctors do this? Because it takes TIME...and that's one thing they don't want to deal with...they want to get in and out.


----------



## Nox (Nov 17, 2007)

^ I agree about the breech baby issue. It should _not_ be a cause for alarm. A truly skilled birthing assistant/doula/midwife has had experience with this and has been highly trained to handle this. Sadly, many doctors... not so much. I mean they all claim to have had training on this, so then why do so many breech babies born under their care suffer needlessly?


----------



## Lia (Nov 17, 2007)

They teach the doctors to deliver the baby in almost every position he/she may be in the world - seating, with feet first, bum first, head turned to the side, to the other. But it's true - most of the doctors don't wanna take the hassle - plus, everyone is so afraid that they can be sued that it's easier to say - go to the room - than delivering the baby.

Plus, there's the forceps, which can help as well on vaginal delivers - when well used it's helpful.

Answering your question - at least here in Brazil, even on public places the option is more for the c-section than the normal deliver. Imagine - you're with only another doctor on a night shift and the average rate of births on the maternity you work is 14 births per night - it's complicated to follow every birth and if one complicates, it's easier to have surgery than waiting

So , practically only the *older doctors* and the ones that really work on public places (and don't have the option to send to the surgery) know how to make complicated vaginal deliveries

I think that vaginal delivery is completely gross - but in the end, it's the best option (if you have a skilled team with you - don't let they do like they did with my mom)


----------



## Nox (Nov 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They teach the doctors to deliver the baby in almost every position he/she may be in the world - seating, with feet first, bum first, head turned to the side, to the other. *But it's true - most of the doctors don't wanna take the hassle - plus, everyone is so afraid that they can be sued that it's easier to say - go to the room - than delivering the baby. * * *

*
*

Yep. I don't want a rush-rush sloppy job on my kid. Sometimes those doctors don't even use clean hands before going inside the woman. Horrible!

Quote:
Plus, there's the forceps, which can help as well on vaginal delivers - when well used it's helpful. It has also caused tears and large fistulas in women who were otherwise physically capable of delivery all on their own. The use of such instruments would not be needed as often if the women were allowed to be upright, the way nature intended in the first place.

Quote:
Answering your question - at least here in Brazil, even on public places the option is more for the c-section than the normal deliver. Imagine - you're with only another doctor on a night shift and the average rate of births on the maternity you work is 14 births per night - it's complicated to follow every birth and if one complicates, it's easier to have surgery than waiting Correct. Now don't you think that jam packed schedule could be partially correlated with the amount of complications? Now why not just get a private midwife and reduce the stress, fear and anxiety on yourself? Plus you get the comfort of being in your own home.

Quote:
So , practically only the *older doctors* and the ones that really work on public places (and don't have the option to send to the surgery) know how to make complicated vaginal deliveries Ahh. So there _is_ better knowledge out there than what newer doctors currently have. You see, I wasn't crazy when I alluded to that earlier. This is the reason why I often refuse to be seen by younger doctors for complicated issues. When it comes to my health, I do not mess around.

Quote:
*I think that vaginal delivery is completely gross* - but in the end, it's the best option (if you have a skilled team with you - don't let they do like they did with my mom) Thank you for illustrating perfectly why I do not prefer the hospital for birthing. People with that kind of attitude would be kicked out of my delivery room immediately. I do not want anyone in my presence who thinks the arrival of my precious child is disgusting. I'd choose that over getting my abdominal wall cut through anyday. I don't think I've met a woman who's post c-section muscle tone has snapped back to pre-pregnancy shape. Not to mention, you have visble scar left over. After a vaginal delivery, you may not be able to have sex for six weeks, but after c-sections you will not feel like your self for possibly even longer. Nobody is cutting on my muscles if they don't have to.


----------



## Lia (Nov 17, 2007)

The forceps is a difficult tool to use - that's why it has a historical of lots of problems. You have to be REALLY skilled to use that (plus yo have to have a GOOD indication for it - most of the times isn't really needed)


----------



## han (Nov 18, 2007)

usually if your having a vaginal birth the doctor will perform a small incision (forget the name) so that you don't tear or rip, then afterwards he stitches it up,

i have never had a rude nurse or doctor the staff was super nice, i believe its a personal choice to have a baby at home or the hospital which ever you feel comfortable with.

personally i like the hospital, the whole experience..


----------



## Nox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Epistiomy. They only do that if they think you can't stretch enough.


----------



## han (Nov 18, 2007)

i guess they thought i couldnt cause i got it done with both births


----------



## devasma (Nov 18, 2007)

Unfortunately, episiotomies are performed regularly. It makes it easier and quicker for the baby to be delivered, and often it is done to prevent tearing. However, with a skilled person catching the baby, tearing and episiotomies can be easily avoided with perineal message and simply slowing the delivery of the head.

Forceps are rarely needed, and are often used to speed up the delivery.

I think the reason that breech babies are born by c-section so often is so that the drs can avoid any litigation if something goes wrong. Breech babies can absolutely be born vaginally, and even at home.

It is sad that so many woman get pregnant on purpose, obviously desire and love their baby, and yet they don't educate themselves on labour and delivery. They choose epidurals, get pitocin, c-sections, etc, without even researching the possible problems associated with these procedures. There are many reasons to have as natural a birth as possible, for the health of yourself and the health of the baby.

The Business of Being Born

Ina May - Author, Activist, Innovator

AlterNet: What Women Aren't Told About Childbirth


----------



## Nox (Nov 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *devasma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Unfortunately, episiotomies are performed regularly. It makes it easier and quicker for the baby to be delivered, and often it is done to prevent tearing. However, with a skilled person catching the baby, tearing and episiotomies can be easily avoided with perennial message and simply slowing the delivery of the head.Forceps are rarely needed, and are often used to speed up the delivery.

I think the reason that breech babies are born by c-section so often is so that the drs can avoid any litigation if something goes wrong. Breech babies can absolutely be born vaginally, and even at home.

It is sad that so many woman get pregnant on purpose, obviously desire and love their baby, and yet they don't educate themselves on labour and delivery. They choose epidurals, get pitocin, c-sections, etc, without even researching the possible problems associated with these procedures. There are many reasons to have as natural a birth as possible, for the health of yourself and the health of the baby.

http://http://thebusinessofbeingborn.com/

Ina May - Author, Activist, Innovator

AlterNet: What Women Aren't Told About Childbirth


----------



## nansaidh (Dec 17, 2007)

I was healthy and had a home birth, no problems, and loved it! I DO know people who did have problems and it can be very serious and scary. Mine went like clockwork, and only a 4 hour labor! That was just lucky!!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Dec 19, 2007)

One of my friends had 2 home births. She loved it!! She had her first child at a hospital and she said it was the worst experience of her life, the doctors were rude the nurses were ruder. They forced her to have a c-section when it was not neccesary, the doctor told her it would speed up the process however her baby was not in danger and could come out naturally if it wanted to. After that whole fiasco, she decided to research at home births and with her 2nd baby she decided to have it at home. She said that it was one of the most peaceful experiences and she loved her midwife and so with her 3rd child, she also had another at home birth. She sounded so positive about it, that when I get older and start having babies, I want a home birth.


----------



## Swrigth (Dec 20, 2007)

giving birth at home is cool.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jan 6, 2008)

^ And cheaper. The average cost for a home birth is $2600-3800. The average cost for an uncomplicated, vaginal hospital delivery is $15,000 - $25,000. My hospital bill from having my daughter was a whopping $26,000 (includes doctor bills and hospital bills). And, that was for someone who had no complications. If you get a c-section, you have to add in anesthesiologist fees, OR fees, and surgical nursing fees...recovery room, all of the pain killers and other junk and any other fees. Can add an additional $10,000 - 20,000 onto the above mentioned bill.

Makes me think that it's ANOTHER reason why the docs these days push for c-sections. More money.

Home birth all the way. My next one will be in June. I'm very excited about it!


----------



## devasma (Jan 6, 2008)

I definitely agree that $$ factors in, particularly in the US. I suggest everyone check out Ricki Lake's documentary The Business of Being Born. Pretty scary stuff.

I just found this link with some very interesting info:

Home births, water births, and midwifery services. Portland, Oregon - About Midwifery


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow! A hospital birth with no complications around here is only around $5,000. My sister is a RN and she just told me this story. A couple didn't have insurance but wanted to have a baby anyway so they thought they would save money by using a midwife and delivering at home. Well, when the baby was born, the babies head came out but the shoulders wouldn't fit so the midwife had to push the babies head back in and they went to the hospital for a c-section. Well, when the head was pushed back in, it pinched the umbilical cord and the baby was getting no oxygen the whole way to the hospital. The baby was severally brain damaged and was in NICU for a very long time. The baby died and the couple has several hundred thousand dollars in hospital bills all because they wanted to save money and do it at home! If they had been in a hospital in the beginning, their baby would be alive and healthy right now! I know home births are a good experience for some people, but I would never risk my babies or my health! Plus, I love being in the hospital after my babies born. Someone feeds me, takes care of me and takes the baby whenever I want! LOL


----------



## devasma (Jan 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow! A hospital birth with no complications around here is only around $5,000. My sister is a RN and she just told me this story. A couple didn't have insurance but wanted to have a baby anyway so they thought they would save money by using a midwife and delivering at home. Well, when the baby was born, the babies head came out but the shoulders wouldn't fit so the midwife had to push the babies head back in and they went to the hospital for a c-section. Well, when the head was pushed back in, it pinched the umbilical cord and the baby was getting no oxygen the whole way to the hospital. The baby was severally brain damaged and was in NICU for a very long time. The baby died and the couple has several hundred thousand dollars in hospital bills all because they wanted to save money and do it at home! If they had been in a hospital in the beginning, their baby would be alive and healthy right now! I know home births are a good experience for some people, but I would never risk my babies or my health! Plus, I love being in the hospital after my babies born. Someone feeds me, takes care of me and takes the baby whenever I want! LOL What you are talking about is called "shoulder dystocia". Pushing the baby back in is commonly done by doctors, and often results in severe problems for mother and baby. I beleive that pushing the baby back in started in the 80s by a dr named William Zavanelli. Some common problems with this maneuver are: still birth, sepsis, hysterectomy, permanent neurological damage, cerebral palsy, hemmorage, and the list goes on. So, had the woman you described been in a hospital, there is absolutely no way to guarantee that the baby would have survived. Pushing the head back and doing a section is something that the drs would likely have done with possibly the same consequences.There is a maneuver to help with shoulder dystocia called the Gaskin Maneuver that involves changing the mother's position to help free the shoulders. This maneuver causes NO adverse affect to mother OR baby. And guess what - it is named after Ina May Gaskin, a very well known American midwife, after she learned about the maneuver from a Belizean midwife. This maneuver is now used quite regularly by midwives and physicians.

I am quite surprised that so many people who have been involved in this conversation have ignored some very simple facts - statistically, midwives have lower rates of ALL complications, including maternal and infant death, csections, episiotomies, etc. Instead of listening to scare tactics from the medical profession and horror stories from friends, try researching for yourself. There is so much info out there that disputes the claim that pregancy and childbirth must be viewed as a medical procedure rather than a normal physiological event. The majority of women can have a natural childbirth with NO complications if it is done right. More interventions=more complications. Watch "The Business of Being Born", it will change your perspective.

"Every study that has compared midwives and obstetricians has found better outcomes for midwives for same-risk patients. In some studies, midwives actually served higher risk populations than the physicians and still obtained lower mortalities and morbidities. The superiority and safety of midwifery for most women no longer needs to be proven. It has been well established." (Madrona, Lewis &amp; Morgaine, The Future of Midwifery in the United States, NAPSAC News, Fall-Winter, 1993, p.30)
"In the U.S. the national infant mortality rate was 8.9 s per 1,000 live births [in 1991]. The worst states were Delaware at 11.8, with the District of Columbia even worse at 21.0. The best state was Vermont, with only 5.8. Vermont also has one of the highest rates of home birth in the country as well as a larger portion of midwife-attended births than most states. " (Stewart, David, International Infant Mortality Rates--U.S. in 22nd Place, NAPSAC News, Fall- Winter, 1993, p.36)


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, to each his own! I personally would never risk my babies health or my own and I take comfort in being close to medical intervention.


----------



## mama-mia99 (Jan 7, 2008)

I wanted to do it but because it was my first child, I was afraid. I think giving birth at home would be a wonderful experience! If my husband is up for it, I wouldn't mind having baby number two at home. Just remember though....no drugs are available so you'll have to suffer the pain!


----------



## devasma (Jan 7, 2008)

I would argue that you are risking your babies health by birthing in a hospital with a doctor. But, as you said, to each his own.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *devasma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would argue that you are risking your babies health by birthing in a hospital with a doctor. But, as you said, to each his own. How? I'm just curious, what is your medical background and how many children have you had? Not trying to argue, I just want to see where you're coming from because you obviously have strong feelings on the matter!


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry but I don't think there is a right or wrong way of having a baby... and I don't really think it is safer/riskier to have a baby in a hospital or at home. There are complications EVERYWHERE. It's a personal choice, and it should be left at that.

Me? I'm happy being in the hospital, I feel safer... because I was sooo lucky to have an amazing doctor. My son might not be here today if it weren't for her. I'm not going to talk negatively on having a baby at home (it seems amazing)... but in the same respect, having a baby in the hospital shouldn't be talked about negatively either.

Some of the statements being made here are kinda funny. It would be like me saying it is safer to walk to work everyday rather than drive. There are risks everywhere... it might just happen that on a day of walking to work you get hit by a car.


----------



## Lia (Jan 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry but I don't think there is a right or wrong way of having a baby... and I don't really think it is safer/riskier to have a baby in a hospital or at home. There are complications EVERYWHERE. It's a personal choice, and it should be left at that. 
Me? I'm happy being in the hospital, I feel safer... because I was sooo lucky to have an amazing doctor. My son might not be here today if it weren't for her. I'm not going to talk negatively on having a baby at home (it seems amazing)... but in the same respect, having a baby in the hospital shouldn't be talked about negatively either.

Some of the statements being made here are kinda funny. It would be like me saying it is safer to walk to work everyday rather than drive. There are risks everywhere... it might just happen that on a day of walking to work you get hit by a car.

Exactly - and about the maneuver thing:
EVERYTHING IN LIFE needs ability . I'd like to complement the example of the car thing: and if you don't know how to drive properly, or in this case, your driver doesn't know how, the chances of getting hurt increase. And if you're walking tipsy, it's the same thing.

So , i don't think that one surpasses the other, otherwise we'd have on the past less deaths than now. Like i said before to some people: i hate when doctors and nurses and people who work in hospitals are demonized because they're doing their job, and something bad happens. There's good and bad professionals everywhere. And shit happens, it may be at your home, at the hospital, at the car.

Everything has its pros and its cons. And , in my point of view, on this matter of birth, it's the same, having at home or at the hospital, because 90% of the time, women don't need any help to have a birth. Like i said before, the native brazilian women have their kids completely alone, at a river shore and they cut the umbilical cord with their teeth. And the kids survive.


----------



## devasma (Jan 7, 2008)

If it were as simple as saying "there are risks everywhere", then yes, you would be right. But it isn't that simple. Medical interventions during labour and delivery have the possibility to cause medical complications that wouldn't have happened withut the initial intervention. Example:

- pitocin causes strong, violent contractions. When you go into labour and let it progress naturally, your body releases endorphins to combat the contractions - you are better able to deal with it because of these endorphins. The way pitocin make you contract - your body isn't able to keep up with the endorphins, so you will be less able to deal with the contractions without pain meds.

- The most common pain med is epidural. Epidurals have several negative consequences - you will likely be confined to a bed, on your back or in a reclining position. This in itself slows down labour, as it works against gravity and the way your body is actually designed to labour. A slower labour/failure to progress increases your risk of a section. Epidural medication goes through the placenta to the baby, which can cause fetal distress/lower heart rates, which increases your risk of a section. The baby is likely to be born a bit dopey, which increases things done to the baby - more blood tests, kept in the nursery away from the mother. It also makes breastfeeding much more difficult. Epidurals can cause severe complications in the mother, from migraine headaches to even nerve paralysis. Epidurals increase your likelihood of forcep or vaccuum extraction, meaning you will have to have an episiotomy, and your baby could be born injured from the forceps. Also, women often have problems pushing effectively after receiving an epidural, due to numbness. This, once again, leads to a higher chance of a section.

- C-sections are much more common now then they used to be, so many women see it as the norm, no big deal. This is major abdominal surgery with possibly major complications. There is a long recovery period, it decreases your chance of breastfeeding, you aren't able to hold and bond with your baby as soon as you would after a vaginal birth. And you risk your dr telling you it is impossible with a future child to have a vbac (although the risk of uterine rupture is actually lower than the risks of a csection).

It is incredibly sad that women in North America think that they are unable to give birth without medical intervention. Look at the rest of the world, and you will see how different it can be. For a lot of women, the birth of their child becomes a horrible experience, due to interventions and complications. It doesn't have to be that way!

These are the reasons that I say in a hospital with a dr is not necessarily the healthiest way to give birth. The facts show that medicalized birth does not equal safer birth. If this were the case, the rest of the world would be following the US's steps. The opposite is true. The US's is more medicalized than much of the world with higher stats of deaths, complications, csections. This isn't a coincidence.

I have NO medical background. I am going to school this fall for midwifery (which, btw, is fully funded and regulated in Ontario, and completely free to everyone!). My knowledge comes from reading, researching, realizing that there is more information out there than what you get in a dr's office.

I have one child, who was born in a hospital with a dr. I was very young, and didn't know then what I do now. It wasn't a horrible experience, no major problems whatsoever. The only pain meds I received was nitrous oxide, which doesn't numb the pain so much as it makes you feel intoxicated! There was not much bad about the experience, other than the fact that the nurses were obnoxious and completely unsupportive. Would I have a baby at a hospital now? Absolutely not.

Seriously, watch The Business of Being Born. It comes out this week. Read birth stories - both hospital and at home, drs and midwives. You will quickly see a difference.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 19, 2009)

Well I was at home watching TLC and 2 episodes of "A Baby Story" followed by "Deliver me" came on and I was literally SHAKING after seeing that. I think I'm still traumatized... And I'm seriously considering an at home birth with a birthing pool... My mind can't wrap around laying on a table pushing the living daylights out of myself. I mean these women's veins were popping out their heads and necks. Then because of that position, the birth canal wasn't expanded properly for one, so he had to cut her... Oh gosh... I near pass out when I see that... The other lady was on epidural and still screaming and wanted to quit. At the end of it, I was weak and in tears...

I don't get the whole pushing laying on yr back thing... And legs stretched almost to behind yr ears (exaggeration yes, but I would exaggerate in that cir***stance anyway)... It just seeme so painful. Then there's the women who do the at-home birthing pool with midwife, and they look more relaxed, and their SO's are involved... I'm leaning towards that.

It would be awesome if the hospital let you choose your birthing position and gave you the option of bringing in a birthing pool... But seeing all that stuff scare the b'jeezes outta me friend....


----------



## Nick007 (Feb 19, 2009)

Some hospitals have water births. You should check around maybe they have on in your area. I feel so much safer in a hospital. My son almost died when I delivered him and if it hadn't been for the NICU staff arriving in seconds who knows what could have happened. It's a tough decision to make.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok, I'm gonna call my hospital tomorrow and find out. They say they have private delivery rooms and they have jaccuzzi's and such. Not sure if I'd be able to birth in there, but I'm curious if I rent my own tub if they'll allow it... Thanks for the tip


----------



## Ozee (Feb 20, 2009)

Millions of women give birth at home everyday in lots of countries, Infact the thought of going to a hospital to have a child is considered outrageous to them. I personally could never give birth at home.

My grandmother did for 6 of her 8 children, my mil did for all of her 6 children...crazy lol..

I did start with a natural water birth for my first but ended up laying on the table with legs up near ears LOL

I did have a c-sect for 2nd.


----------



## devasma (Feb 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, I'm gonna call my hospital tomorrow and find out. They say they have private delivery rooms and they have jaccuzzi's and such. Not sure if I'd be able to birth in there, but I'm curious if I rent my own tub if they'll allow it... Thanks for the tip



The majority of North American hospitals will let you labour in water, but not birth in water. I don't think any hospital will let you bring in your own tub. You can, however, birth in (just about) any way you like at home


----------



## Nella (Jun 17, 2010)

This was very interesting to read as I have been doing a lot of research on birthing!

I am choosing a birthing center, no drugs, and having a water birth. I completely understand the women who feel safer in a hospital and I also understand the women who would prefer at home. Personally, I don't want to birth in a hospital and would prefer to feel in "control" of my labor and the situation. That is why I am choosing natural. I also want my child right away and not taken from me. After all I have been with him for so long already.

My mother birthed myself and my brother naturally. I was born at home and my brother in a hospital where she refused the medication. All the women in my family birthed naturally and said their hospital births were the worst.

It really depends on the woman. Some women NEED to feel in control and want their baby right away and want to be involved in everything. Some women want to be taken care of and some alone time after being exhausted.

Choose whatever feels comfortable to you!


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 17, 2010)

My next child will be birthed at home with a midwife or doula if I can help it! The experience I had at the hospital was horrible.


----------



## Ingrid (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't think I would do that, in case of emergency. But I can understand why some women would like it, I think I would like it too if there were all those equipments by myside, because I would feel more comfortable and relaxed giving birth at home. I guess home sweet home? lol


----------



## devasma (Jun 18, 2010)

I had a homebirth this past January. It was tough (what labour isn't?) but still pretty awesome. My son was born healthy after a 10ish hour labour. There were 2 midwives present, they had oxygen, medication to stop hemorrage, resucitation equiptment, suture equiptment and let me do what I wanted. If I were to have more kids, I would definitely have another homebirth.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 18, 2010)

Old thread! My last birth was a home birth. I wish the first two had been as well.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm curious what a home birth costs, since one seems to need 2 midwives present, oxygen, medication to stop hemorrage, resucitation equipment, suture equipment.

Also, what happens if an emergency episiotomy is required at a home birth? Is there pain medication given to the new mom? Who does the stitching?


----------



## internetchick (Jun 18, 2010)

I can only answer for my situation ...

I don't recall the cost.

My midwife was also a certified Nurse Practitioner, so she could prescribe meds and such. She came with emergency equipment (oxygen, etc.). She had the tools if an emergency episiotomy was necessary. She can do the procedure and stitch up afterward. My son had the cord wrapped around his neck, and she handled it like a pro.

BTW, under normal circumstances you do not need meds after birth to avoid hemorrhaging. I didn't with my two OB attended births or my home birth. I was a nursing mom though, which does work in your favor to avoid a hemorrhage.

I only had one midwife present. I have not heard of having to have two. Maybe that's a Canada thing.


----------



## LashTV (Jun 21, 2010)

When i had my little girl a home birth was never even a thought for me, i wanted to be in the hospital just incase something was to go wrong. When i went into labour the pain was immence in the end i had to have a c section and i dread to think what might have happened if i had not been in the hospital. As for when i have my second child i still want to be in the hospital. Even though i understand it may be more comfortable to be at home and around familar thing's but at the same time i need the drugs, i am a wimp when it comes to pain and wouldn't want to risk it.


----------



## devasma (Jun 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm curious what a home birth costs, since one seems to need 2 midwives present, oxygen, medication to stop hemorrage, resucitation equipment, suture equipment.
Also, what happens if an emergency episiotomy is required at a home birth? Is there pain medication given to the new mom? Who does the stitching?

I'm in Canada, so birth in hospital or at home is free (with a midwife or obstetrician). From what I've read (online anecdotal information, not fact), most homebirth midwives in the US charge $4000 and up. 
Midwives are trained to perform episiotomies, so it shouldn't be an issue if one is needed. The pain meds at home births is generally just nitrous oxide, if the mother wants anything at all. Pain is usually dealt with by position changes, water, visualization, etc. If an episiotomy needs to be done (not terribly common that it absolutely needs to be done) then the midwife would likely have the same numbing stuff they have in a hospital. My midwives did my stitching (2 stitches), they used some numbing gel first. I think (though this is just anecdotal, I don't know for certain) that midwives are able to suture 1st and 2nd degree tears, but anything in the muscle would require hospital transport. I didn't get the shot afterwards for hemorrage/delivery of the placenta, it wasn't necessary. My son also had the cord around his neck, which was dealt with easily - usually that situation is not an emergency.

A good midwife is trained to deal with emergencies, that's their job. If there is a post-partum hemorrage, they give you pitocin (that's the same stuff they give in hospital). They bring all necessary equiptment, and they know when to call an ambulance for emergency transport.

In Canada, there are always 2 midwives at every birth (unless one doesn't make it in time). The primary midwife comes when active labour starts, and is primarily there to take care of the mother. The second midwife generally comes during pushing, and looks after the baby. One of the midwives will also make home visits during the first week after birth, which makes things so much easier than taking a newborn out when you are sore and tired!

I think every woman is capable of labouring without medication for an uncomplicated delivery if they think they can and that's what they want to do. It's amazing what you can do when you put your mind to it. And if something is to go wrong - that's why you hire a trained professional to be there.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 21, 2010)

My babies were delivered in the hospital. Although I like this concept, I want to know who deals with the clean up afterwards? It isn't like bake a cake, there'd be blood and afterbirth etc. Who cleans up?

Also it would make sense to have 2 midwives as both my deliveries were attended by 2 nurses and the doctor, altho my daughter came so fast that they could not get the doctor there in time and a nurse delivered her. She came into this world 15 min after I arrived at the hospital. Also, where I live, the hospital has birthing rooms, similar to a hotel room but equipped with equipment incase something goes wrong. You would deliver your baby in this room and you would stay in this room until you leave. We didn't have to share a room with someone else and you can have family there if you wanted.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 21, 2010)

Th midwife cleans up. My midwife also had those padded sheet things, and you can put a plastic sheet on your bed and a cheap sheet on top for comfort. It's not as messy as you would think. A lot of planning goes into a homebirth. I wonder if people would worry about it so much if they knew how much planning and preparation goes into one.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 21, 2010)

I just came back in here to say that after MY hospital birth experience, ALL future births I'm involved in, are going to be at home or at a birthing center. I prefer to control the drugs both me and my baby get, and my birthing experience. Not sign a paper that relinquishes all my rights.

I mean don't get me wrong, the PEOPLE were awesome in the room. It's the hospital policies here that I'm not going to pay for.


----------



## devasma (Jun 21, 2010)

My midwives cleaned up everything - threw out all garbage, did a load of laundry, bagged the placenta and popped it in the freezer. The only thing we had to do afterwards was rinse the bathtub. They weighed the baby, gave the vit k shot (they would have done the eye goop but we declined that), checked us both out head to toe, and left their pager numbers in case we needed them for anything.

Internetchick, I wonder the same thing. People seem to be under the impression that homebirth means that there is no support, and in the event of emergency, all hell would break lose and horrible things would result. Most midwives have lower rates of complications and infant and maternal mortality and morbidity. Besides that, a lot of the routine interventions in hospitals are well known to have serious consequences.


----------

